# Cisapride



## tiabia0 (Sep 27, 2008)

So my vet gave me cisapride for my rabbit with gi statis. When I give it to her she gets jittery, loses her appetite and can't poop. The vet says that's normal but it's a bit weird. I read online that those are the side effects. I was wondering if anyone else has delt with cisapride? I'm calling the vet in the morning to discuss this again.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)

Moving this to the infirmary.


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 27, 2008)

I've use cisapride on my buns but never had those symptoms 
it is a controversial drug for humans and has been take off the market because of side-effects
I would call the vet 
Cisapride is supposed to stimulate contractions in part of the rabbit's gut and over time this would help the rabbit to poop.

The "jittery" part would be of some concern. 
Some of the people on this forum would not use gut motility drugs (Like randy and angela) but I have never had bad effects with them
overall they have helped a few of my rabbits get over GI stasis.

I have also used reglan (metoclopromide)
If you trust your vet as being rabbit saavy and have described all the symtoms then I would follow the instructions.

gut x-rays are usually done on the bun before it is prescribed because it is not safe if there is an obstruction. 
let us know....


----------



## tiabia0 (Sep 27, 2008)

I skipped her morning dose today. The vet said it was okay and we should see how she reacts. She's been normal since she didn't take it. I was planning to give it to her twice a day, usually it's 3 times and that's too much. I have to take my rabbit into the vet again tomorrow morning for fluids. She was an oz below today so it wasn't bad but I wanted to make sure she's got fluids in her.

The only time she's jittery is late at night after her 3rd dose which is a little while before I go to sleep.


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 27, 2008)

I actually think that side-effect (Tremors or muscle twitching)was one that humans who took the drug experienced.
Is she pooping with out the med ?


----------



## tiabia0 (Sep 27, 2008)

She was doing normal this morning without the meds; pooped and peed a bit. I gave her the medicine at 1:00 this afternoon. Not sure if I want to give her more tonight. They gave it to me so her stomach could get moving but she's been pooping normal and peeing a little, her only issue has been drinking less water than usual. Her poop for the most part are normal, some random times they'll be a little smaller than usual.
But she's definitely eating fine. And I've been giving her a little pineapple juice each day.


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 27, 2008)

If the vet said to give it to her I would.....


----------



## tiabia0 (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm going to give her the next dose around 10:30. Her last one was around 1:00 and she seems to be doing fine. Last night she didn't really poop after getting the medicine so I'm a bit nervous. My mom is taking her to the vet in the morning to get more fluids and I'm going to have her talk to them more about the medicine. She gets 0.25 ml each time. Not sure what amount everyone else has given their rabbits. She's definitely doing better with one less dose today though so I'm glad we skipped this morning.


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 28, 2008)

Hope that she's doing OK :??


----------



## tiabia0 (Sep 28, 2008)

I gave her a little bit smaller of a dose last night and she was fine. We'll see how it goes at the vet today.


----------



## patomaha (Sep 28, 2008)

What about pineapple? When my nubby got head tilt and stopped pooping, he got some medicine (I don't remember which) and the vet recommended a small piece of fresh pineapple.


----------



## tiabia0 (Sep 28, 2008)

I give her 5cc of pineapple juice mixed with 5cc of water twice a day.

And the vet said just to keep giving her cisapride for a couple more days but only twice a day like I started to do. They said she looks good though.


----------

